# Ibew 11 sound and communication pension plan



## SoCal83 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I'm new here and wanted to ask about local 11 sound and communication. I have a relative who works as a foreman in local 11 as an inside wireman. I recently applied to ibew 11 as a sound and communication and my cousin told me there is no pension plan for the sound program only bennies. Can anyone confirm this or is this a misunderstanding . Thank you.


----------



## TheWiz (Jul 9, 2013)

You may want to ask your relative to find out, I don't see their contract online. I highly doubt their package doesn't have some form of retirement. in some locals they may have an annuity instead, some have both.


----------

